# Best Shampoo for Dry Skin?



## evinqubie (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
I have a Maltese mix Havanese girl who is 15 months!
I'm struggled on finding a good shampoo for her.
Her skin is a bit dry, and the fur on her back is a bit dry too.
I want to get a shampoo that can help with her dry skin and fur!

I am still using Hartz's puppy shampoo, but have been thinking about changing shampoo for a long time!
My friend gave me a website and said that a lot of people have positive feedback on their shampoo and conditioner.
But has anyone try their shampoo and conditioner before?
Here is the link to the website!

http://www.totalk9connection.com/index.php

BTW, do you recommend on using conditioner to help with the dry skin and fur?
And which brush/comb is best for a little curly fur?
I'm using Combination Pin/Bristle Brush now, and it works pretty good for my dog since she doesn't bite me while i'm combing her hair now= = 

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any of the shampoos listed on that site are good shampoos. The shampoo isn't as important as good diet when it comes to skin and coat. Its very important to make sure ALL is rinsed. Yes, I would follow up with a good condition. My favorite (its all I use at the salon on clients dogs and my show dogs) is Coat Handler, and I dilute it per their "leave in" ratios. Its not greasy or heavy, and does a great job conditioning. If you want to keep you pup in longer coat, you are going to need a good slicker that won't break coat, like Chris Christensen's and a metal greyhound comb in order to keep her matt free. A bristle brush isn't going to be helpful, though she may enjoy the massage from it. Same with the pin brush..ok, but not for keeping her matt free.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Try Avoderm Skin and Coat shampoo...I switched from Hartz and noticed a big difference in my dog's coat. It's much softer and smoother now.


----------



## evinqubie (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you guys so much for giving me those important information!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

you know the bigger underlying problem could just be the food she is eating, which plays a huge part in skin and coat, what is she eating?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I find the best shampoos for Maltese are Vellus products or Chris Christensen. I use these on my Papillon as well and I've never had any dry skin, itching or dandruff problems.

I recommend using conditioner as well on the coat. Vellus makes a product called Satin Creme which you can apply to the skin and coat to keep it hydrated. Maybe try that?


----------

